# DAS/IBS jobs



## blacknight_81 (Jan 23, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I would like to know if you anyone of you have experience working for a telecom operator/service provider in DAS/IBS/IBC field? I have more than 6 years of experience in design and implementation of in-building mobile coverage projects. 

I have seen very few jobs of similar sort on SEEK, and have no idea this field is classified as something else in Australia. 

Your feedback will be appreciated.

Thanks


----------

